
Telegram image search leak - madcad
http://mad-cad.blogspot.co.za/2015/09/telegram-image-search-results-leak.html
======
mattkrea
This has nothing to do with Telegram from what I can tell. Looks like it's
just the gallery making requests as normal. Once that 'intent' is launched I
don't think Telegram could hide that communication even if it wanted to.

~~~
madcad
The requests that Telegram makes should be over https not http. If the links
that it passed to create the gallery were https, a mitm wouldn't even know
they are requests for images. He'd only see a timestamp, destination, port and
request size. There are ways to obscure these requests, the article gives some
suggestions.

